# Lake Effect snow but not rain question.



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

I always want it to snow. But just wondering why if the clouds hit the hills when it is cold it will snow, but if it is warm it will not rain I never here  of lake effect rain and I do not want it to rain , just  wondering?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I always want it to snow. But just wondering why if the clouds hit the hills when it is cold it will snow, but if it is warm it will not rain I never here of lake effect rain and I do not want it to rain , just wondering?



Simply put. the warm lake water gets sucked up by the drier colder air and then it hits the mountain and dumps.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I always want it to snow. But just wondering why if the clouds hit the hills when it is cold it will snow, but if it is warm it will not rain I never here  of lake effect rain and I do not want it to rain , just  wondering?



Good question Scotty.  For starters though, lake effect showers (rain or snow) is mainly driven by the temperature difference between cold air flowing over warmer water, which typically occurs during colder months before icing over.  During the warm season, the temperature difference is reversed (warm air over cool water) and actually suppresses shower activity, so you don't see much shower activity close to shore.  However, you can get lake effect rain showers in the fall as cooler air starts to arrive but not yet cold enough for snow--but nobody cares about rain showers, so they go unnoticed.  Terrain/Hills can enhance these showers but it is mostly driven by temp differences (generally a difference of > 23degrees/wind direction/fetch/ and some upper level features too.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Thanks I really appreciate the great answers.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 20, 2012)

I heard it explained this way - Air is like a sponge that's soaked in water. When it starts to flow over a mountain it gets squeezed. It snows when its cold and rains when its warm.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 25, 2012)

I live in the heart of lake effect country. This Fall featured a few good lake effect showers. You can clearly see the "bans" line up and form and as long as you stay out the the ban your ok. Now I live on the shore of Lake ontario. What happens is our lake is the deepest of all the great lakes. As a result it stays relatively warm and when the cold air from the NW direction crosses the lake it sucks up that warm water and we can end up with 3 inches of snow per hour. We really have not seen a good lake effect run this year. I am waiting for that 3 footer or more over night  to come on in lol..


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 25, 2012)

Cold air is on the way soon so lake effect (LE) snow will be picking up.  I have to say, having driven in regular snow storms, driving in lake effect snow is terrifying.  I drove through some intense bands on a Michigan highway years ago (where my wife is from) and still cannot believe we made it out unscathed.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 30, 2012)

We do LE drives all the time for fun lol..Our bans are pretty consistent thru the 81 corridor between Syracuse and Watertown. In and out of a mess lol. No visibility then whalla hey look you can see again then right back into holy shit! lol. Were actually expecting some tonight. We got about 4 inches overnight last night..typical winter around here i guess..

Its one of those things that if you live with it regularly driving really isnt all that big a deal. We have the best plow systems around and really as long as you stay in your lane and dont speed you should be ok...of course 3 inches per hour le fall will put traffic to a stop on 81....but the plows will ninja that in a heartbeat..


----------



## britneylopez (Mar 12, 2013)

Lake effect snow takes place through cooler atmospheric conditions, this is when the cold wind moves across a warmer lake water and provides energy for it to pick up water vapor which will freeze.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

britneylopez said:


> Lake effect snow takes place through cooler atmospheric conditions, this is when the cold wind moves across a warmer lake water and provides energy for it to pick up water vapor which will freeze.



Thanks, just curious what made you bump this thread?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to work outdoors, satellite dish installation, the big ones, in the Winter, in Watertown NY, I've never seen so much snow in my life! It was like another planet, people would snow-blow a path to where they wanted their dish, then snow-blow a circle for the spot they wanted it. The snow was level with my shoulders, 5ft. Then, when we got close to Binghamton returning home, zero, nada. Digging holes in the frozen ground was fun...not! Snow Ridge baby!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I used to work outdoors, satellite dish installation, the big ones, in the Winter, in Watertown NY, I've never seen so much snow in my life! It was like another planet, people would snow-blow a path to where they wanted their dish, then snow-blow a circle for the spot they wanted it. The snow was level with my shoulders, 5ft. Then, when we got close to Binghamton returning home, zero, nada. Digging holes in the frozen ground was fun...not! Snow Ridge baby!



Sounds like what happens in state and city I plan in living for a long time relative soon hopefully.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm onboard with Mpdsnowman on life in the snowbelt.  Lived in Rochester and Buffalo for about a 10 years.  Was born in Massena, so you can say I've seen some snow too.  Even on the south side of the lakes you can get dreadful amounts of snow.  South of Ontario you see the clouds forming over the lake.  The prevailing northerly winds would push the clouds inland about 10 miles.  Cloudy from October to April - takes a toll on your psyche.  

Worse than that is the most feared phrase on the Great Lakes BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW.   The winds take that snow and produce whiteout conditions (like you can't see the end of your car - right Mdps?)  Then, then there are these drifts that can rise 2,3, 6 feet of immoveable snow.  The only way to remove it is with a mega-snowblower (not the city kind) or cutting it out in blocks.  Cut a path up your driveway and it will be filled in a few hours.  

Take a look at the ski hills south of Buffalo, like Kissing Bridge, vertical 500 feet.  You literally cannot move your skis due to the shallow pitch.  .  They can get 1-2 feet overnight.  Skiing is the sad part.  Other than Bristol (1,000' barely) you have to hoof it four hours to get to the good stuff.

Did I get any of this wrong Mpds?  That's rhetorical.  This is first hand life.  

Oh, and by the way, there are no such thing as snow days.  You may be late, but you are expected to be into work/school.
Sorry for carrying it on.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2013)

billski said:


> Was born in Massena.




Explains a lot!!!!!!!!

Where is Warp hen I need him?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 12, 2013)

DUDE i'm here to give that Red Raider a bit of Blue Devil  chit  ,  


AH a little LES aint no big deal if you got a VARSITY STYLE snowblower , AWD or 4WD  and love to meet yer buddies at the local greasy spoon in the am  for a cup of jave after an LES dump to begin the BS session on how much i got at MY place and just how fn cold it is at MY house last nite.


----------

